# Halloween 2009



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Some of our Halloween decorations from last year...
YouTube - Schultz Manor


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Wow! Loving that hearse! Is it yours?


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

It's my dad's.. my hope is to get it in the will once I give him his final ride in it.. lol


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

the hearse is great. I want one.


----------

